# Does it help to rub a deep tissue bruise?



## girlbug2

I ask because yesterday during practice I caught the hard pointy tip of my partner's elbow right on the curve between the bottom of the shin and the top of the foot. Wow that hurt. No broken bones apparently and I can walk just fine, but the area is sore to the touch and I won't be doing roundhouse kicks for a while .

Should I be massaging the affected tissue?

Before you ask, yes I iced it for one hour last night.


----------



## Carol

I actually don't know...I'll defer to someone else that does.  

However, something that has helped my own bruises heal a lot faster is taking Vitamin C (I prefer Ester C personally).  

Vitamin C plays a role in rebuilding blood vessels.  Taking supplements can help in bruising less severely.


----------



## wushuguy

When I was in school sports, we learned to ice it and not rub it. BUT, that's contrary to what I learned from Chinese doctors and Chinese martial artists. Usually after the injury, massage it so the blood doesn't stagnate, and apply a tonic to it (usually dit da jow if available), and keep it warm.

For me, I noticed faster recovery following the Chinese method. Even without applying dit da jow, keeping warm and massaging an injury that will likely bruise seems to work fine.


----------



## Stac3y

My doc told me to rub bruises to keep calcium deposits from forming. YMMV.


----------



## K-man

Normally we would use 'RICE'. Rest, Ice,Compression and Elevation.  Rest is self explanatory, Ice is to use cold compresses or ice pack for the first 72 hours to allow the capillaries to repair and prevent extra leakage of blood or fluid into the damaged area. (Remember to protect the skin from excessive cold and to only apply the cold pack for 15 to 20 minutes at a time). Compression is important to help prevent more fluid loss as is Elevation, preferably to a level above the heart.
Many years back I remember the opposite treatment.  I spent many hours with fingers immersed in really hot water or lying under the heat lamps.  Now that would be considered really bad but we managed to survive.
As to the massage, I would prefer to leave that for a few days until the capillaries have repaired.  Gentle stretching and movement is likely to be more helpful for muscle bruising in the early stages of recovery.


----------



## xJOHNx

K-man has it right.
Leave it alone the first 72 hours. During the first 24 use RICE, than switch to warmth, slight activation and rubbing (after 72 hours).

Too much rubbing can cause a sideeffect known as Heterotopic Neurogen Ossification. Aka boneforming in tissue that is not bone.


----------



## Cryozombie

I rub Jow into my brusies, and they heal much quicker than when I leave them alone.

Is it good for the bruise?  No idea.


----------

